# caption competition 2 ek afternoon



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Will close at 8pm wednesday

Ill throw some beans at the winner

View attachment 5818


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

My preeeecious!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

This candle in a glass should fool them said Patrick, after he collapsed in a heap on the floor after one shot of some proper manly, dark roasted stuff


----------



## Kiwibeanaphile (Jan 31, 2014)

Resistance is futile...


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

I was not lying down!


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

That's a thick shot - turn it on its side and it still doesn't come out of the glass!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Is it me, or has Tim and and this glass shrunk?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

I'd rather be drinking coffee!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

When Boots said, 'lie back and enjoy', should have known he wasn't serious.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Patrick's adventure really took off after Alice handed him a pint of Guinness marked "drink me"....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

What, no spoons Boots? OK, I'll use my nose instead.


----------



## PhillyYasvilly (Jan 30, 2014)

'Yes, yes. And now for the re-verticalisation switch!'

Red jumper has clearly has his hair done in a gravity neutral style in preparation.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

"Yeah - It's nice... But I still prefer a jam jar and some Lavazza"


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

'oop North lies back and admires the waxwork systemic kid on his ceiling '


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

After crawling under the table and finding a gap in the tablecloth, Dave realised stealing an espresso from Sandra bullock's brother was going to be more difficult than he thought.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

"ooh, ooh I know that smell....don't tell me, don't tell me......got it! Is it coffee?"


----------



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

Is this how you snort coke?


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Man in the background: Hee Hee Hee....I can't believe he fell for the old 'look hard enough and you'll see the espresso genie' gag.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

TSK discovers how the EK43 really bring out the aroma in this particularly thick shot. Meanwhile, Boots can't find his stool sample for the doctors...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

michaelg said:


> TSK discovers how the EK43 really bring out the aroma in this particularly thick shot. Meanwhile, Boots can't find his stool sample for the doctors...


Gross, Michael, gross


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> 'oop North lies back and admires the waxwork systemic kid on his ceiling '


That's seriously surreal


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

"..this is one small sip for man..."


----------



## fluffykiwi (Dec 19, 2011)

where is that hanky when i need it?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> That's seriously surreal


Its been that kind of day


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

After 4 hours spent in a catatonic state, friends agreed espresso was probably the only thing that would help.


----------



## Doggycam (May 9, 2013)

Boots " This coffee tastes like mud "

Kid " Thats not surprising, it was ground just a minute ago"


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Ah, demonstrating the incredible drinking coffee through the nose trick, where's Paul Daniels when you need him.

Ian


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

These aren't the stool samples you are looking for....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

New Matt Perger technique - nasal ristretto.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Vicks new nasal decongestant.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Snorting snuff has its downsides.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Seem to be nasally fixated this morning


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

These little glass things are excellent for sneezing into just after a heavy snuff taking session.......


----------



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

When I were a lad a pint of Guinness were a pint

Bloomimg austerity measures!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mahlkonig EK43 not only does it defy traditional espresso standards it also makes baristas defy the laws of gravity


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MWJB said:


> Patrick's adventure really took off after Alice handed him a pint of Guinness marked "drink me"....


And the winner is MWJB...

Thanks for all the entries again

photos permitting ill do another one next month , these are a good laff.

pm me mark and I'll sort some beans out for you


----------



## Doggycam (May 9, 2013)

Well done Mark. Thought yours was the funniest too !


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Wahay! Thanks Boots. Chuffed! 

I haven't won anything since my dad ran the Binatone tennis stall at the school fete!


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

So you won something run by you dad?.....hmm......FIX!

Well done enjoy you prize.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Must admit I thought your entry was genius, well deserved win mark


----------

